# FR: la bête que tu as faite de moi



## Ravenclaw

Faut-il faire l'accord dans le cas suivant ?

- Si seulement tu pouvais voir la bête que tu as faite de moi (= if only you could see, the beast you made of me)
- Donne-moi la photo que tu as faite de moi

Spontanément, je ferais l'accord car il s'agit (à mon sens) d'un COD: "faire une bête/une photo de qqn" (ou faire de qqn une bête ? )


----------



## Paxwax

Bonjour Ravenclaw,
Tu as raison, il faut faire l'accord pour la raison que tu as mentionnée (il s'agit bien d'un COD). 

La règle: Au passé composé, pour les verbes avec l'auxiliaire "avoir", on n'accorde pas le participe passé. Sauf quand il y a un COD avant le verbe, auquel cas on accorde le participe passé avec le COD. Nous sommes dans ce dernier cas.


PS: "Faire de quelqu'un une bête", et "faire une photo de quelqu'un". Je suis sûr que c'est ce qu'il faut dire (mais je ne suis pas sûr de la règle qui explique pourquoi). Je pense qu'il faut tout simplement d'abord mentionner ton action, ensuite les éventuelles précisions.

Faire de quelqu'un une bête: 1) l'action essentielle: tu transformes quelqu'un. 2) Ensuite, tu précises en quoi.
Faire un photo de quelqu'un: 1) l'action essentielle: tu fais une photo. 2) Ensuite tu précises de quoi.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Interesting thread, because it makes me wonder what the complement would be called

Faire - de qqn - une bête ---> it is strange that "une bête" is a COD, I understand Ravenclaw's confusion.
Suppose we use "transformer" --> transformer QQN en bête. I don't think "en bête" is a COD in this case...of course it's another verb, but still...it kinda messes with the perception of "faire de qqn" une bête.

Il a fait de moi une bête
il = sujet
une bête = COD 
de moi = would this be a COI then ??


----------



## Maître Capello

A beast was made, so _une bête_ is definitely the COD. Likewise, a picture was taken, so _une photo_ is the COD in the second example.

_la bête que tu as fait*e* de moi  ← Tu as fait de moi une bête.
la photo que tu as fait*e* de moi  ← Tu as fait une photo de moi._

Note that you cannot take another verb that means more or less the same and draw any conclusions because they are not constructed in the same way.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Would "de moi" then be a COI ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, _de moi_ is COI.


----------



## Paxwax

Indeed. Just to complete the point Maître Capello made:

A COD is a complement to the verb that does *not* need any "préposition" to be linked to its verb. A COI, on the contrary, is a complement that needs a "préposition" before it can be linked to its verb. I think for once, that's all there is to the rule (no exceptions, can you believe it? ).

La bête que tu as faite de moi. --> No préposition in front of "La bête" --> "La bête" = COD.
La bête que tu as faite de moi. --> Préposition "de" in front of "moi" --> "de moi" = COI
Tu m'as transformé en bête. --> Préposition "en" in front of "bête" -->  "en bête" = COI.

(Préposition = small, invariable word that links the verb to its complement. Ex: à, de, au, en, etc...).


----------



## Maître Capello

Paxwax said:


> La bête que tu as faite de moi. --> No préposition in front of "La bête" --> "La bête" = COD.


I'm afraid your explanation is incorrect. In the phrase _la bête que tu as faite de moi_, the noun _la bête_ has indeed no grammar function (such as subject, object, etc.). If included in a full sentence, it could well be preceded by a preposition by the way (e.g., _Je me souviens *de* la bête que tu as faite de moi_).

On the other hand, there is a direct object in the *relative clause* (_que tu as faite de moi_), but it is not directly _la bête_: it is in fact the relative pronoun _que_ (which refers to _la bête_). In short, because there is no preposition with the *relative pronoun*, it is a direct object in the relative clause.

That being said, in the original sentence (_Tu as fait de moi une bête_), the absence of preposition does indicate that _une bête_ is a direct object and not an indirect one. 


> no exceptions, can you believe it?


Well, almost.  Sometimes the preposition is hidden in the relative pronoun, e.g., _la bête *dont* il a parlé ↔ Il a parlé *de* cette bête_.


----------



## Paxwax

Maître Capello said:


> I'm afraid your explanation is incorrect. In the phrase _la bête que tu as faite de moi_, the noun _la bête_ has indeed no grammar function (such as subject, object, etc.). If included in a full sentence, it could well be preceded by a preposition by the way (e.g., _Je me souviens *de* la bête que tu as faite de moi_).



OK, then Maitre Capello. I am by no means a grammar specialist. Let's say then, that "que" is an object (and it refers to "La bête"). Since "que" has no préposition to introduce it, it is indeed a COD.

Got it right that time?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## Paxwax

Arg, surprise! La bête que tu as fait de moi. *Ca ne s'accorde pas!!!*

Je parlais de ce cas à ma mère (institutrice de son état), parce qu'à moi aussi, "la bête que tu as faite de moi" sonnait étrange. Elle m'a ressorti la règle exacte:
En général, on accorde avec le COD, si celui-ci est placé devant le verbe, un participe passé utilisé avec l'auxiliaire avoir. Cependant, il faut s'assurer si le complément qui précède le verbe est bien un COD, et si le verbe dont il dépend est transitif ou employé transitivement. (dixit la Grammaire Francaise, de René Radouant).

Exemple cité par le manuel en question: Je lui ai donné tous les conseils que j'ai pu.  (sous entendu: que j'ai pu lui donner, donc verbe intransitif!)
 Et du coup, de même:
Si seulement tu pouvais voir la bête que tu as fait de moi. (faire de = verbe intransitif)

Mes excuses, du coup, pour l'erreur de mes (nos) posts précédents. Il faut dire que cette règle est des plus obscures!


----------



## Donaldos

Paxwax said:


> Exemple cité par le manuel en question: Je lui ai donné tous les conseils que j'ai pu.  (sous entendu: que j'ai pu lui donner, donc verbe intransitif!)
> Et du coup, de même:
> Si seulement tu pouvais voir la bête que tu as fait de moi. (faire de = verbe intransitif)



À partir du moment où le verbe admet un complément d'objet, il est transitif.

Ce qu'il convenait de déterminer ici, c'est si le verbe admettait un objet direct ou non.


----------



## Paxwax

En effet. Je m'y perds. Mais alors, pourquoi "Je lui ai donné tous les conseils que j'ai pu", sans accord? "Que" est bien un objet direct, pourtant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Paxwax said:


> Arg, surprise! La bête que tu as fait de moi. *Ca ne s'accorde pas!!!*


Si si… 



Paxwax said:


> Mais alors, pourquoi "Je lui ai donné tous les conseils que j'ai pu", sans accord? "Que" est bien un objet direct, pourtant.


Si tant est qu'on puisse le nommer ainsi, l'« objet direct » du verbe _pouvoir_ est le _lui donner_ qui est sous-entendu. En fait, _que_ est ici l'objet direct du verbe _donner_, pas du verbe _pouvoir_.


----------



## Paxwax

Maître Capello said:


> Si tant est qu'on puisse le nommer ainsi, l'« objet direct » du verbe _pouvoir_ est le _lui donner_ qui est sous-entendu. En fait, _que_ est ici l'objet direct du verbe _donner_, pas du verbe _pouvoir_.



Ouf, cette fois j'ai compris. Je dormirai moins bête ce soir.
Merci!


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Apparemment il y a deux écoles...

Quoi qu'il en soit je ferais l'accord: "la bête qu'il a faite de moi"


----------

